# Mammatus?



## David sf (17 Mar 2010 às 11:02)

Acho que são mammatus (especialistas que o confirmem ou neguem), fotografados no meu quintal, a 22 Fevereiro.


----------



## Mjhb (17 Mar 2010 às 16:53)

David sf disse:


> Acho que são mammatus (especialistas que o confirmem ou neguem), fotografados no meu quintal, a 22 Fevereiro.



Não sou especialista nem nada que se lhe pareça, mas são mammatus.


----------



## MSantos (17 Mar 2010 às 17:33)

Belas fotos

Também me parecem mammatus


----------



## actioman (17 Mar 2010 às 18:52)

Bom registo! 

São Mammatus sim senhor, não têm é grande instabilidade associada e não são tão proeminentes como por vezes sem vêm em determinada fotografias! 

Aproveito o tópico e deixo aqui igualmente 3 fotos que tirei perto de Alpalhão, no passado dia 14/01/2010, com uns Mammatus também!

É este o tipo de nuvens que mais gosto, junto com os Piléus e as belas Lenticulares.

















Um abraço e parabéns por este registo!


----------



## joseoliveira (18 Mar 2010 às 00:27)

actioman disse:


> Bom registo!
> 
> São Mammatus sim senhor, não têm é grande instabilidade associada e não são tão proeminentes como por vezes sem vêm em determinada fotografias!



Porém as que apresentas são bem proeminentes!

Desculpa a minha ignorância mas Alpalhão é Alentejo?

Das poucas vezes que tive a oportunidade de observar nuvens deste tipo, grande parte delas passaram-se nesta região.


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Mar 2010 às 01:00)

Brutalíssimas


----------



## actioman (18 Mar 2010 às 12:41)

joseoliveira disse:


> Porém as que apresentas são bem proeminentes!
> 
> Desculpa a minha ignorância mas Alpalhão é Alentejo?
> 
> Das poucas vezes que tive a oportunidade de observar nuvens deste tipo, grande parte delas passaram-se nesta região.




Sim é Alto Alentejo, já quase Beira Baixa é certo. Mais concretamente entre o Crato e Nisa. 

Nesse dia tive realmente oportunidade de observar o céu mais "assustador" de sempre. Mas não deixou nem uma gota e também eu ia em viagem para Norte, por isso não pude ficar e esperar para ver. Mas que metia respeito isso é bem patente nestas fotos. Um dia destes posto todas as que tenho para verem a real dimensão da "coisa" 

Abraço!


----------



## joseoliveira (18 Mar 2010 às 18:09)

Entre Crato e Nisa, sei...

Diante de um céu assustador como esse, surge um misto de sair para um local mais seguro e ao mesmo tempo querer ficar e observar cada momento na expectativa de algo realmente fantástico! 

Venham então as restantes...


----------



## MSantos (20 Mar 2010 às 22:46)

Fotos brutais *actioman*


----------

